# Tesla Model 3 Rear Drive Unit Inverter Complete OEM Assembly 1120990-00-D



## MasonLucas (Oct 2, 2020)

Tesla Model 3 Rear Drive Unit Inverter Complete OEM Assembly 1120990-00-D On Ebay

https://www.ebay.com/itm/142999446963?


----------

